# PRINCETON WV-4y spayed F,OS, "Ginger"very sweet



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

"Ginger"...4 yrs old, OS, (no reason given), sable,definatley overweight but is a big female to start with and spayed. Good with other dogs, large and small. Unknown about cats... shelter is supposed to test this evening for a rescue inquiry who can only take cat friendly dogs at this time. She is very sweet natured.

Her coat is short and she looks like a dog that has lived indoors. She has a moderate ear infection at present... 

Ginger's is well past her hold time.... the shelter is so full they have smaller dogs 3 or more to a run. 
Shelter info:

*Mercer County Animal Shelter*


*(304) 425-2838*
961 Shelter Rd, Princeton, WV 24740 Get directions Cross Streets: Near the intersection of Shelter Rd and Garnet St


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Poor Ginger - wondering what the heck is going on and why she has lost her family. Looks sweet too......
________________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

bump


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Big Bump!


----------



## BlakeandLiza (Aug 13, 2009)

SGSR is working on pulling this girl.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

BlakeandLiza said:


> SGSR is working on pulling this girl.


Thank you - that would be awesome!
______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Del (Apr 25, 2011)

How about another bump.

Any update on Ginger?


----------



## BlakeandLiza (Aug 13, 2009)

Just trying to coordinate the transport to the vet and transport to our foster home. She is definately coming into SGSR though.


----------



## Echolicious (Feb 22, 2011)

BlakeandLiza said:


> Just trying to coordinate the transport to the vet and transport to our foster home. She is definately coming into SGSR though.


I love you Krystal..just saw this and was going to email you! You ROCK!!


----------

